# Water purification



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We have been using Brita water filters that you soak for 15 minutes then put into a pitcher. It is very expensive, the water is just....Ok and it's really a PITA. I am thinking Royal Berky next year. Are there any better options these days?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Doulton


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

The traditional colonial solution was rum.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A Dulton, which is pretty much like a Berkey. Some people will buy the ceramic (dome) filter unit and make their own gravity filter. Is the Dulton or DIY water filter better than a Berkey? depends on the model or the skill of the DIY'er. Basically they are on par with the Berkey. The only difference being cost and appearance. Ceramic filters have been around for quite a while so it comes down to expense and features.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Checking out Dulton.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I ordered the doulton ceramic filter earlier this year and made my own berkey. Funny thing is that amazon sent me the British Berkefeld filter candles, because they are the exact same thing. Big thanks to HuntingHawk for step by step instructions on this. You can make five of these for the price of 1 big berkey. Here is pics of what I ended up with.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I use a ProPur because it was better than the Berkey systems when I bought it, according to independent comparisons. Now? Beats me, as they compete against each other. As long as you removed heavy metals, cryptosporidium, fluoride, chlorine and the rest of the stuff, all is good, right?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What filter method do you guys use before final treatment. If I want to run river/stream water through Berkey or whatever? womens stockings for starters, then what? I sure don't want to dump leaves and silt into new ceramic filters.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It really isn't much of an issue since the filters can be cleaned. If I was filtering pond water I would use some panty hose and/or a hanky as a pre-filter.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

In my area The monsoon season will make the water fairly turbid or worse. My plan is to let the water sit in 5 gallon pails (ease of handling) for a day to let the heavy stuff settle to the bottom. Skim the top to get rid of what ever is floating. Then slowly dip the water out of the pail and into filtration system. If I need water in a hurry, I use coffee filters to start.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I too have a homemade set up with the bottom bucket collecting the water & top with a ceramic filter. But what I have that goes on top is a colander that a pillow case slides over. This allows a water pocket in the colander but also the water gets filtered threw the pillow case twice. Piece of old BBQ frill (expanded metal) between the two buckets to hold the top one in place.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Necessity is the mother of invention, you guys rock!!!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Dirty doulton filter.


Partially cleaned doulton filter.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have the Big Berkey, You could say I have an attraction to stainless steel. The only upside to stainless over plastic is it will last you a lifetime, it is easier to sterilizes and it's shiny, :lol:

That said, I have from time to time considered buying the (WHO?) candle kit for around 25-30 bucks, which comes with the debris filter and then picking up a couple of food grade buckets to complete the kit. It would be stowed away as a back up to the Berkey, because one never knows.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


>


I need to get a grate like that for mine. I imagine it helps in the long run. The lid I have on my setup is flimsy and would probably just break if it got brittle. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Grate from an old BBQ grill, rack out of an old oven, etc.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a Berkey and really like it allot. I researched it to see what all it filtered and the cost per gallon of water and it is the one I decided on. I have mine sitting next to the sink in my kitchen and use it for all of our drinking water and cooking, even though the tap water is supposed to be safe. They were having a sale on some of the parts when I bought it, so in addition to the spigot that came with it I bought one that shows the water level in addition to some additional black filters. I took the spigot that normally came with the Berkey and the extra filters that I had bought and used 2 five gallon buckets to make an additional water purification system for emergencies. The reason that I didn't just use the 5 gallon buckets instead of just the stainless steel container that the Berkey comes with is that my wife wasn't too crazy about the idea of having a couple of orange buckets sitting on the counter in the kitchen, but the stainless steel container was okay.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

You can make a pre-filter using pool filter sand and activated carbon/charcoal. Will remove most particulates and the carbon any organics.


----------

